
Rakshasa: The hardware backdoor that China could embed in every computer - maxko87
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/133773-rakshasa-the-hardware-backdoor-that-china-could-embed-in-every-computer?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rakshasa-the-hardware-backdoor-that-china-could-embed-in-every-computer
======
rplacd
Two things:

First - how is this any different from the fact that any data that flows
through a pipe in the US is probably being monitored by the NSA? Presumably
that's what we get for being overreliant on a nation.

Second - how many people are going to notice a covert BIOS flash? I'd miss the
boot splash, and my overclocks, but what would the average user notice?

